# 2016/17 Ariens 28 Deluxe SHO



## troyalln (Jan 1, 2017)

Looking to buy a 2017 Ariens 28 Deluxe SHO 921048. I'm glad I found this forum before my purchase, as the 2016 28 Deluxe SHO 921044 has the exact same apperance package. Without this forum I would not have known to look for the model number differance and the wheels being moved forward on the 2017s. I have been to about 10 different dealers and they all have a mixture of both years for the same price. One dealer told me there was no differance. I had to point out the wheel locations of the two model years sitting side by side. Thank you for the info Snowblower Forum.com


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

:welcome: aboard Troyalln!

Research is important when buying an item you will have for many years. Dealers are not always forthright and want to move their inventory. I'm not saying the older model wouldn't have served you well, but you may have had issues with Auto-Turn if you didn't do your homework.

Best of luck with your new Deluxe 28 SHO.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Actually there is a very clear and obvious spotting feature to tell a 2016 Ariens from a 2017. The graphics on the dash panel..applies to all models:

2016 dash graphics (and several years previous as well)
Ariens orange oval logo in the middle of the dash:










New graphics, starting with 2017 model year. As of now, only seen on the newest model year machines. Grey dash panel with white Ariens lettering:










Scot


----------



## troyalln (Jan 1, 2017)

The 16s and 17s in Minnesota all have the grey dash panel with white Ariens lettering. That is why I think it's a little deceiving.
Every dealer I went to had both 921048 (2017) and 921044 (2016) Both had identical dash graphics, gray with white lettering.
When sitting side by side it's very obvious without even looking at model number.


----------



## TSR7 (Sep 19, 2016)

I had the same issue. I actually had a dealer tell me there was ZERO changes between model years - just wheel colors and the logo. Of course they offered the older model for $100 less and "could order" the 2016/17 model if I wished - which was still $200 more than Snow Blower Direct. This was also before Tax, Delivery and Setup fees of course.

I ordered from SBD.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

troyalln said:


> The 16s and 17s in Minnesota all have the grey dash panel with white Ariens lettering. That is why I think it's a little deceiving.
> Every dealer I went to had both 921048 (2017) and 921044 (2016) Both had identical dash graphics, gray with white lettering.
> When sitting side by side it's very obvious without even looking at model number.


I suspect that isn't correct...did you actually look at the model number 921044 and then saw a grey dash panel with white lettering? The grey panel with white lettering didn't exist until summer 2016, which is 2017 model year..I'm 99% sure there won't be actual 2016 model year snowblowers (made over a year ago, spring and summer 2015) with the new "2017 dash"

Although it's possible there were maybe some very late 2016's that ended up with the "2017 dash"! Things like that can happen..changes aren't always distinctly only one year or the other, there can be blending..

Although in this case I'm more inclined to think that the new dash really is only on 2017 models, but dealers can be confused about what model year a machine is..some might be calling the newest machines 2016's rather than 2017's..that is always a problem because winter spans two calendar years every year..there is constant confusion about model year.

Scot


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

TSR6 said:


> I had the same issue. I actually had a dealer tell me there was ZERO changes between model years - just wheel colors and the logo. Of course they offered the older model for $100 less and "could order" the 2016/17 model if I wished - which was still $200 more than Snow Blower Direct. This was also before Tax, Delivery and Setup fees of course.
> 
> I ordered from SBD.


This is one of the reasons I don't feel bad about big mail order places existing. Often the local stores provide you very little. They know less about the product than you do. You're only there because you're held hostage by the threat of bad warranty service if you don't buy from them.


----------



## troyalln (Jan 1, 2017)

921044 and 921048 both with same dash graphics but different wheel locations.
I'll take some pics. tomorrow to show you.


----------



## TSR7 (Sep 19, 2016)

matto said:


> This is one of the reasons I don't feel bad about big mail order places existing. Often the local stores provide you very little. They know less about the product than you do. You're only there because you're held hostage by the threat of bad warranty service if you don't buy from them.


Yeah, I had a slight amount of fear pushed into me even on here reading posts and such while I was still shopping that buying online was BAD BAD BAD!! Ect... Support your local dealer!!! 

Honestly, if I could have gotten the snowblower for the same price, setup & delivered - even before tax - I would have considered a local dealer. However, a $200 difference PLUS tax, PLUS delivery. No thanks. It also turned me off that one of the local dealers was pushing their last-year-models HARD when I specifically asked for the newest model by part #. I didnt even respond to their e-mail on that one.

The hardest part about ordering from SnowBlowersDirect was having my work load the crate into my truck with the forklift, and then me getting the crate out of the back of my truck by myself. Setup was a breeze.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

TSR6 said:


> I had the same issue. I actually had a dealer tell me there was ZERO changes between model years - just wheel colors and the logo. Of course they offered the older model for $100 less and "could order" the 2016/17 model if I wished - which was still $200 more than Snow Blower Direct. This was also before Tax, Delivery and Setup fees of course.
> 
> I ordered from SBD.


I had a similar experience which I posted a thread on here about a month ago,way back in June I put a left over Ariens deluxe 24 on lay away,but when it closer to having it paid off,I starting hearing how they changed the wheel locations on this years model to fix a auto turn issue some people where having,I decided to pay the difference and get this years model instead of last years left over.but when the dealer delivered it,they gave me the leftover instead.i called them up,he didn't have any of this years available,so he personally delivered a loaner to me in his own truck to use because he didn't want me to use the leftover because they couldn't sell it as new if I used it.when he got to my house he still said I had the correct one,even after I pointed out the that the leftover had the old logo on the dash panel,I showed him that the model number wasn't last years,so he called back to the dealer just to confirm that it was indeed a leftover..when I first put it on layaway he told me he's been in the business for 30 years,but apparently he doesn't know what the difference in one model year from the next...


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

So the axle was shifted forward? What effect does this have on the balance of the machine? Does it more easily ride up on packed snow?

I guess it increases the amount of leverage through the handles increasing control. Did reducing the ground pressure of the bucket also reduce the biting of the skid shoes to allieviate the control issues of the Differential?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

ih8thepackers said:


> I had a similar experience which I posted a thread on here about a month ago,way back in June I put a left over Ariens deluxe 24 on lay away,but when it closer to having it paid off,I starting hearing how they changed the wheel locations on this years model to fix a auto turn issue some people where having,I decided to pay the difference and get this years model instead of last years left over.but when the dealer delivered it,they gave me the leftover instead.i called them up,he didn't have any of this years available,so he personally delivered a loaner to me in his own truck to use because he didn't want me to use the leftover because they couldn't sell it as new if I used it.when he got to my house he still said I had the correct one,even after I pointed out the that the leftover had the old logo on the dash panel,I showed him that the model number wasn't last years,so he called back to the dealer just to confirm that it was indeed a leftover..when I first put it on layaway he told me he's been in the business for 30 years,but apparently he doesn't know what the difference in one model year from the next...


Sadly I seem to see this becoming more and more common, and not just with snowblowers, but many things out there that get a refresh or update, even at car dealerships.. the consumers come in more knowledgeable than the staff who sell it. I wonder if that is partially due to the factory not educating the dealers, or dealers not taking the time to read what the factory sends..


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Grant it, us folks on here tend to be well educated on the product lines, where as, the average consumer is just going to come in looking for a snowblower, they'll have a model number they may be interested in, and then they expect the dealer to educate them and they will go off of based on what the dealer has told them.


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

drmerdp said:


> So the axle was shifted forward? What effect does this have on the balance of the machine? Does it more easily ride up on packed snow?
> 
> I guess it increases the amount of leverage through the handles increasing control. Did reducing the ground pressure of the bucket also reduce the biting of the skid shoes to allieviate the control issues of the Differential?


My machine is the 24 Platinum SHO, not the 28 SHO. 

I've never tried the previous versions of Autoturn. But, the 2017 version (this year's model), with the shortened length from axle to auger, works well. I've had no issues with steering. Control is precise, and turning the machine is a breeze.

Thus far, I've used the machine in two storms, and have had no issue with the bucket "riding up" in heavy snow. It tore through two feet of EOD crud easily.

My old MTD machine, which felt similarly balanced, seemed to always ride-up in dense snow. Not sure what Ariens does differently to avoid that problem.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> ........ but dealers can be confused about what model year a machine is..some might be calling the newest machines 2016's rather than 2017's......
> 
> Scot


Yes,you will often find dealers that don't have a clue about what they're selling.I had a Stihl dealer tell me this summer that they didn't make 4-stroke line-trimmer/brushcutters-yet the fool was surrounded by them.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Interesting thread at this point. Additionally the winter 2016/2017 models have darker grey painted wheels. It would be interesting to see those pics.

I have learned not to trust dealers too much, my dealer told me he never heard of issues with Auto-Turn. Another Toro and Ariens dealer told me that Toro's newer 2 stage machines have engines that are American made by Toro.

The reality is that most snow blower buyers just go into a dealer or big box when their machine breaks or if they move to a house from an apartment, condo, possibly moved from a warmer climate, they often take the salesperson's recommendation.


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

Cardo111 said:


> The reality is that most snow blower buyers just go into a dealer or big box when their machine breaks or if they move to a house from an apartment, condo or non temperate climate and take the salesperson's recommendation.


Very true - and it applies to almost any industry.

If a consumer doesn't research their purchase beforehand, they're a turkey at a turkey-shoot.

Salespeople may care about their customers' needs. But, they care more about their own (getting rid of old stock, selling items with the highest commission, or just moving whatever's on the floor). That doesn't mean they're bad people - just human.

Salespeople aren't a great source for reliable, comprehensive info. But, online sites like Snowblowerforum.com are. 

That's why I came here before I plunked-down $2K on a blower.


----------



## TSR7 (Sep 19, 2016)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Sadly I seem to see this becoming more and more common, and not just with snowblowers, but many things out there that get a refresh or update, even at car dealerships.. the consumers come in more knowledgeable than the staff who sell it. I wonder if that is partially due to the factory not educating the dealers, or dealers not taking the time to read what the factory sends..


I suspect the latter... 

I work in a completely different industry, but see similar trends.

We come out with a new product, and a dealer will always call asking why they didnt know about it, even after it's in our monthly newsletter, press releases, website, and more.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Ariens has kept this 2016/2017 model axle reposition change on the DL. You will not see "now with improved Auto-Turn performance" on their website or in their 2016 catalog. I assume they didn't want dealers to be stuck with old inventory that they may want Ariens to take back or compensated for in another way. 

Additionally they didn't want customers who bought machines with the previous Auto Turn machine design to possibly ask for a recall or a refund or otherwise feel their machine's design was inferior. I have not had issues with my 2015/2016 model but many people have had Auto Turn issues over the years especially if their clearing surface was uneven, had ruts etc.


----------

